#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-10
<seattlegaucho> althara: your recommendation to use spideroak a while back for online backup was on the spot ... thx!
<althara> While I love getting apreciation for things that I do, it was not me that recommended that to you. Perhaps if was valorie. :)
<seattlegaucho> nope ... she wasn't ... hmm 
 * seattlegaucho goes into his logs
<seattlegaucho> althara: you were right ... it was valorie who brought it up 
 * seattlegaucho owes yet another thank you not to valorie
<seattlegaucho> s/not/note/
<althara> valorie is awesome :)
<MarkDude> althara, +1
<valorie> \o/
<valorie> I'm liking it so far also, even though my connection is so slow it's laughable....
<valorie> I think comcast is throttling, the basta*&s
<seattlegaucho> I haven't proved it yet ... but comcast throttles
<seattlegaucho> every time I have to do heavy downloads ... I notice that things start to slowdown quite a bit after 1hr or so
<valorie> well, this is uploading
<valorie> but it would be hell to restore from a backup at this rate!
<valorie> weeks, literally
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-11
<seattlegaucho> Ouch!
<DK12> big kaboom
<valorie> kaboom?
<valorie> if so, I didn't hear it
<valorie> however, either my laptop, my KDE updates, or comcast hates me being connected today
<mfdk> mini card reader melted :(
<mfdk> almost started a fire
<valorie> yikes!
<valorie> I've never heard of that happening
<valorie> a short inside it, or what?
<mfdk> they had a small cushion on top of some little processor piece in the housing and the cushion melted onto the processor
<valorie> capacitor inside, maybe
<valorie> those can be wicked
<mfdk> i had just transferred 10 gigs of data
<mfdk> and it started smoking like crazy
<valorie> oh good lord
<mfdk> yeah no good
<mfdk> the 32g mini card survived the ordeal, still works in my fone :)
<valorie> oh good!
<valorie> you might wanna report that somewhere -- at least in a blog or somethiong
<valorie> thing
<valorie> so people are warned
<valorie> imagine starting the process, going out to dinner or something
<valorie> and coming back to a smoking ruin?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-13
<ejv> greetings, I am trying to find a Loco for the Pacific Northwest, Portland specifically. Could anyone point me in the right direction? :)
<Salt> i believe it's #ubuntu-us-or
<Salt> ejv, i thought they were somewhat active..
<Salt> maybe they fell apart
<ejv> yea it's a bit meager in the channel
<ejv> was curious if i was in the wrong place
<Salt> a shame
<Salt> we started ubuntu-pnw as a co organization
<Salt> or wa and other pnw locos
<Salt> then we got split apart
<Salt> and each of the locos has lost a lot of members
<Salt> but i'd hope things are continuing
<ejv> that's unfortunate, why?
<Salt> canonical mandates that it's one state per loco
<ejv> I may be moving to the region in 6~8 months, would be nice to network with some fellow F/OSS people
<Salt> well, there's definitely a oregon scene
<Salt> for f/oss
<Salt> if you could make it up for this, i'm sure you'd meet plenty: http://linuxfestnorthwest.org/
<Salt> http://www.pdxlinux.org/ seems up to date too
<ejv> hmm #orlug
<ejv> not quite ubuntu... but progress!
<ejv> thanks salt
<Salt> np
<Salt> if you pass through seattle, i run gslug
<ejv> im sure i'll be able to visit certainly
<ejv> i'll be new to the region completely and will want to travel
<ejv> perhaps gearing the ubuntu portland operations back up could be a part time project for me to sink my teeth into :)
<Salt> :)
<ejv> (although i have no idea what their activity actually is)
<big_t> hello people
<MarkDude> big_t,  hello
<big_t> no more oregon room?
<MarkDude> There is 
<MarkDude> It is idle
<MarkDude> New year - new try to get it going
 * big_t was nick stopsign
<MarkDude> There ya go
 * MarkDude has wanted to talk to you for a bit
<MarkDude> Pick a meeting time next month
<MarkDude> We have had a few new subscribers
<MarkDude> How are things for you?
<big_t> good
<big_t> works slow
 * MarkDude figured he would talk to you during winter sometime
 * MarkDude Dad has some off time also
<big_t> my nick expired after 60 days someone took it lol
<MarkDude> Punks
<MarkDude> :)
<big_t> since my names tom big_t fits
<big_t> big as in 250lbs now lol
<MarkDude> No kidding
<big_t> my norm is 235 at 6'1
<big_t> no work and moma cooks good :)
<big_t> so you guys wanna meet up next month?
 * MarkDude is still in California
<MarkDude> So it looks like I can only coordinate Portland or Eugene
<MarkDude> Doing an Ubuntu Hour
<big_t> sounds good to me, only one hour drive portland or eugene.
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-14
<big_t> good morning
<MarkDude> Ok Washington- it appears that Oregon Team has some signs of life
<MarkDude> We want to have a meeting in Portland in Feb
<MarkDude> If any of you folks are interested in helping- let me know
 * MarkDude will send announcement to WA & PNW list once details are sorted
<cj> MarkDude: did you send the Oregon info to the WA list on purpose? :)
<MarkDude> Um sure I totally meant to
<MarkDude> rofl
<MarkDude> oops
<MarkDude> might as well sent it Cali Team also
<MarkDude> Even funnier after I said I would *wait* to fill in WA later
 * MarkDude goes to re-send, and triple check difference between *OR* and *WA*
<cj> :)
<MarkDude> <sigh> the digital firehose, one must be careful with where it is pointed 
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-15
<big_t> MarkDude: hello man, hows it going?
<MarkDude> big_t, great
<MarkDude> Just got back from setting up CLS
<big_t> i have been getting hit hard with emails today :)
<MarkDude> Im tellin' ya, there was a few month gap between threads for ORegon
<MarkDude> And the Team seems to be making up for lost time
<big_t> yea i guess, my blackberry has been going stupid all day lol
<big_t> my company is getting too slow, might have to find a job and shut her down...
<MarkDude> We may Sorry to hear that
<big_t> wish i had a degree in something computers, tired of slow winters in construction.
<MarkDude> degree not as much in need as skills
<MarkDude> big_t,  I know, I have a fence I am painting for a friend as a favor, I dont mind that.
<MarkDude> Construction full time tho, is not always full time
<big_t> yea i have been building computers, troubleshooting, building fences, anything for $$
<big_t> just ordered parts to build my uncle system, extra 200.00 :)
<big_t> *uncle's
 * MarkDude would still be doing the same thing had he not broke his heel
<MarkDude> Weird how well that ended up working out
<MarkDude> If you are ok with doing social media, like facebook, Twitter, there a businesses that will pay to get them going
<MarkDude> The trick is using Posterous.com
<MarkDude> You are now an expert, you can charge $50-100 to get folks going - more if you are good :)
<big_t> i wish a guy could make good money being a computer repair man
<big_t> should advertise on craigslist with a custom add, mobile repair any platform.
<big_t> MarkDude: never herd of posterous
<MarkDude> in 5 minutes you can do 90% of what it can do
<MarkDude> http://zareason.posterous.com/
<MarkDude> Company I used to work for. I was able to get 1000s of views by posting to Facebook , Twitter, youtube, etc
<MarkDude> Once you set it up , you can even email to post, it sorts it all out
<big_t> MarkDude: you seen that gold rush show?
<big_t> them dummies give oregon a bad name 
<MarkDude> No I had not. I dont watch much TV
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-01-16
<big_t> good morning's
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-01-09
<locodir-user> hello guys do you know if the iphone syncs well with ubuntu
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> they left too fast
 * bkerensa wishes LoCo Council would let us all merge into PNW
<valorie> or at least share channels
<valorie> I see why they split into all states
<valorie> but wish that PNW hadn't been depricated
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-01-10
<bkerensa> :) Any progress on my interview questions? :)
<bkerensa> valorie: ^ 
<valorie> oh shoot, I finished half-way and forgot
<valorie> to finish
<valorie> it's my sister'
<valorie> s night with dad, I'll finish tonight
<bkerensa> =o
<valorie> sorry for the delay
<bkerensa> its ok :D
<bkerensa> How is your dad doing?
<valorie> eh
<valorie> progress is so slow
<valorie> and patience isn't my strongest quality
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-01-10
 * seattlegaucho this place looks deserted
<Salt> I wish it looked desserted
<valorie> dessert -- geeky cookie-baking: http://sweets.seriouseats.com/2013/12/the-food-lab-the-best-chocolate-chip-cookies.html
